# Type This Guy/Quadra



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

@Entropic , @Night Huntress... I don't know who else to call. I'm back from vacation, woo hoo!

So, type this guy and the general quadraishness if you dare.






My sister and I loved it, and laughed a lot while watching. When I showed it to someone else, they found it odd, but like a train wreck, was unable to stop watching for a short while. Puzzling and strange. How is this funny? They wondered.

_I'm _wondering what this indicates of their preferences.

I mean, I assume the video is Alpha, as opposed to the usual Beta vine videos you see thrown around. That seems clear to me, at least-- But, I could be mistaken. :kitteh:


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Seems infantile. Difficult to type people who are actively acting.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

ILE/SLE probably. Leaning ILE. Weird Fe moments like the group clapping/hugging. His behavior is typical of Fi PoLR imo. If he's not that, then I'm leaning LSE using Fe role to mock and Ne to create these obnoxious situations the way he's connecting events and stories.

ILE is the most likely though, imo. Very alpha. I'm a little like wat?, most of the time. Like, I get it, but it doesn't really rustle my jimmies. I prefer more "thoughtful" kind of humor with implied meaning like some moments in Dexter where his boat that he used to dump corpses was called Slice of Life LOL. That stuff is utterly hilarious to me. Random slapstick violence can be fun as well, though I think most slapstick veers more towards beta than gamma. This scene is absolutely hilarious to me:

(starts about 15 seconds in)


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

*Shudder* He's kind of chuckle worthy... but I don't find him to be funny. Agree with both above posts... weird, goofy Alpha humour, ILE seems right.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

he might be Delta, IEE i bet.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

He definitely exhibits a lot of Ne humor.

I can't tell if this is Ne hidden agenda (ESFJ) or Fe hidden agenda (ENTP).

I'm prone to suspect Ne hidden agenda because of how much he seems to really flaunt it.. you see this often in Ne hidden agenda YouTubers like Pewdiepie, Jenna Marbles, Hannah Hart, Grace Helbig, etc.

I guess it would depend on his grasp of Ti, and I don't see this in his videos.. since they are humor videos and not videos of just talking and sharing opinions. So it's really anyone's guess I suppose.

Definitely seems Alpha.


----------

